# A blog about me :-)



## supakimmy13 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hiya everyone, 8)

I just thought i would do a blog and introduce myself a bit more and tell u a bit more about myself 

My names Kim, I'm 23, a mummy to a 16month old lil boy and a student / hairdresser from good ol Nottingham!
I've been an animal lover since pretty much forever and have had many pets over the 23 yrs of my life. Infact with the amount of pets i've had and got i could proberly open a zoo :lol2:
I've only really started getting into reptiles n exotics tho over the past 6 or so years. It started off with one of my friends having a Chinese Water Dragon. She had it from a baby n i often used to go around and help her out with it and what not. At this point i was still living at home and my mum refused to let me have any sort of reptile as a pet. Doh! Anyway the CWD was gorgeous and friendly and whenever i went round to my friends i would always get him out and he would quite happily sit on my shoulders or tummy. Unfortunately my friend had to give him up as he just got too big for her and she could no longer afford to keep him so she gave him to a local farm that had started to expand its reptile section. Anyway from then on i'd always wanted one but never managed to convince my parents to let me have one, cats n dogs yeah but never a reptile :-(

Then in 2007 i met my current partner andy. He's another animal lover like myself and he had 2 parrots (sunny a sun conieur, and ted an african timneh grey) sunny never liked me he used to be a bugger and bite me alot and he's the noisiest parrot ever haha. Ted took time to get used to me but eventually he did, We then went to a parrot show and that is where andy purchased kiwi a hahns macaw, Kiwi is more my parrot tho he forever blows me kisses and is always sayin my name and loves his fusses, he can still be naughty at times tho n bite but thats cos he always thinks hes boss lol, a common trait in hahns macaws.

Then andy decided he liked the thought of having a chameleon, i'd always been interested in these so was quite happy when andy decided to get one. However i do wish now we'd done a bit more research before getting him as dino turned out to be a bit of a mare, couldn't tame him n i even got bit by him it wasn't purposely tho. He is now living with andy's sister n as far as we know seems quite happy. Anyway andy then decided he wanted a bearded dragon. By this time we were both living together and one of my friends offered us henry, as the friend had got bored of him basically and didnt really look after him much. He wasn't very tame when we 1st got him but he soon got used to us. A month later we then decided we wanted a female so we purchased a female of someone off here. it turns out shes a sandfire, me and andy are no longer living together so henry and georgia have gone back to his however i still help out with them when i can. Georgia is currently gravid with her 1st clutch of eggs and we are just waiting for her to lay them we are actually pretty anxious about her at the minute as we've heard so many stories about the possibilities of females becomin egg bound.

Anyway just before we found out Georgia was gravid i purchased another Male bearded dragon to have at mine, He's a Cawley Red Flaming Tiger, approx 6 months old and he's such a lil character. Before i got him i'd seen him in our regular exotics shop and everytime i went in he'd come up to the glass when i was there and i would talk to him n put my finger on the glass n he would follow my finger, I fell inlove with him! at this time he wasn't for sale however i went in last friday to the pet shop again they had just put him up for sale so i snapped him up straight away! put a deposit down and collected him on saturday. He's settled in really well now, he went off his greens at 1st but hes now starting to eat them again. He comes out his viv for a couple hours at nite when my lil boys in bed for our "quite" time when his lights are turned off. I've had him out when my lil boys been around but because joshuas young he can get quie rough so i leave it till hes in bed. Tigger likes to settle on my back or shoulders n snuggle into my hair. He's definately a ladies dragon, Whenever andy comes round he puffs his beard out at him and likes to show andy whos boss lol. I do eventually want another female dragon at mine and i want to stud tigger as hes such a gorgeous dragon he'd make stunning babies! I may even try him with georgia next yr if she does well with her eggs this time as they would make stunning cawley x sandfire babies

Anyway i've blabbed on abit i'm sorry but theres a bit more about me.

Ps i've decided i like Bearded Dragons better than Water Dragons :flrt:


----------



## newbieboy (Apr 9, 2009)

no way mate i got beardies but water dragons espec aussies are alot better than beardies


----------



## joestan80 (Dec 1, 2009)

yh i like beardies better than water dragons


----------

